# Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K



## Oremiyo (10. Februar 2012)

*Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Hallo Community,

ich möchte mir eine neue CPU kaufen (INTEL CORE I5 2500K), dazu bräuchte ich aber noch ein passendes und gutes Mainboard. 

Das ist das Mainboard was ich gut finde:

ASUS P8H67 Rev. 3.0 | ARLT Computer

Der Preis sollte nicht über 90€ gehen!



Ich freue mich auf viele Vorschläge...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Da hattest du in falsche Spalte gegriffen, H Boards lassen keine Übertaktung zu wenn man eine K CPU nutzt. Asrock wäre da eine gute Option, habe mal jeweils eines mit dem P 67 Chipsatz ( OC ) und dem Z 68 Chipsatz ( OC, Onboardgrafik möglich usw, ) raus gesucht.


----------



## red_master (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

und welches der beiden würdest du eher empfehlen  ? lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Wenn man die Onboardgrafik nicht braucht reicht de rP 67 völlig. SSD Caching und Lucid Virtu sind noch nicht der Brüller, auch PCIe 3.0 ist bei einer Singlekarte nicht von Vorteil und den Ivy soll mittlerweile das P 67 auch aufnehmen können. Ich habe wenigstens schon das Bios


----------



## Oremiyo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Da ich meinen PC bei dem Händler "ARLT" kaufen möchte, ( ist bei mir in der nähe und wenn etwas wäre könnte ich sofort hin) entscheide ich mich nun doch für das Asus P8P67 R 3.0.

Ich werde mit der der neuen CPU so viel Leistung für Spiele haben, dass ich nicht mal ans Overclocken denken muss! Zusätzlich sagen viele, dass das ein super Mainboard wäre und in einem PCGH-PC mit einer Intel Core I5 ist dieser auch eingebaut.


Nun noch eine Frage: 

Das stimmt doch was ich schreibe oder?


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Oremiyo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Wenn ihr das Asus Mainboard nicht so gut findet. Wie wäre das hier:

Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | ARLT Computer


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*



Oremiyo schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Asus Mainboard nicht so gut findet. Wie wäre das hier:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 | ARLT Computer


Könntest du auch nehmen, je nachdem ob du die verbaute IGP nutzen willst oder nicht. Wenn die Graka mal abrauchen sollte, kann sich das als sehr nützlich erweisen. Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, zu SSD-Caching und Lucid Virtu hat der Doch ja schon das treffende gesagt...

Gruß


----------



## Insight (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Hey beisammen! Gut, dass Google mich zu diesem Thema geführt hat. 

Ich möchte meinen PC ebenfalls aufrüsten, ein neues Mainboard soll rein, ein neuer Prozessor und neuer RAM. Eigentlich wollte ich bis zum Erscheinen der Ivy Bridge Prozessoren warten, allerdings wurde das ja in Richtung Juni/Juli verschoben. Und sooo lange will ich nicht mehr warten. Also solls jetzt passieren! Aber: Ich hätte gerne ein Mainboard, auf das ich auch einen Ivy Bridge Prozessor packen kann, wenn sie da sind und mir danach ist.

Produktvergleich ASRock P67 Pro, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Diese beiden Boards wurden oben empfohlen und ich möchte auf Nummer sicher gehen: Bieten die den Support für Ivy Bridge?

Vorerst würde ich dann auch einen Intel 2500k als Prozessor einplanen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ist gut und günstig.


----------



## Insight (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Und da kann ich jetzt einen 2500k draufschnallen und in einem Jahr einen Ivy Bridge Prozessor?


----------



## red_master (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gutes Mainboard für Intel Core I5 2500K*

Thx all


----------

